
He alerted York council to a huge security flaw. They reported him to the police - wglb
https://www.yorkmix.com/news/he-alerted-york-council-to-a-massive-security-flaw-they-reported-him-to-the-police/
======
wglb
When I read Cuckoo's Egg the first time, I was thinking that instead of
attacking security researchers (and putting teenagers in jail), people who,
e.g., leave default passwords in place should be the ones to be put in jail or
fined.

